# RANT on lowes and Whirlpool



## OLDMAN5050 (May 14, 2012)

Well I need to blow off some steam.. Bought a set of washer and dryer from Lowes last year for my wife for Mothers Day. 1600 bucks worth. While I was out of town over the weekend the dryer filled with water(steam type dryer) and told my wife to wait on me to return. I stopped at lowes and was told that  it was out of warranty (1 year) That the purchase date was 4/29/2011 does not matter when it was delevered... I have called Whirlpool to no avail. So I am stuck wiith having to pay the repair cost myself. It was delevered the first week of May 2011. So I will not shop at Lowes and will not Purchase another Whirlpool again.. .... The manager at Lowes was a real B---- about it.. Last year alone we spent over $14,000 at lowes with our home remodle and ever thing that went along with that........


----------



## Papa mark (May 14, 2012)

Call Lowe's customer care center, located in Lowes.com. This should help you get some results. These go all the way to the top and then come back down, --it rolls downhill. Explain exactly what happened with names and I feel most certain you will get some help.  Good luck.


----------



## Fireengines (May 14, 2012)

Email Lowes CEO Robert A. Niblock at robert.a.niblock@lowes.com


----------



## The Penguin (May 14, 2012)

Lowe's executive customer service:

336-658-3599


----------



## mrcook4570 (May 14, 2012)

I agree - go above the local level.  On a lighter note, my wife would have me sleeping on the couch for a month  if I would have given her anything that is chore related and tried to pass it off as a 'gift' :wink:


----------



## Haynie (May 14, 2012)

Whirlpool and Kenmore bad.  Maytag not much better.


----------



## ctubbs (May 14, 2012)

Several years ago, my late wife and I bought a Kenmore washer from Sears. One year and 3 days later the coupling between the motor and trans broke.  I have a truck so I loaded it up and carried it to the local Sears store for repairs.  Nope.  Not going to happen.  They must send a repairman to the house to repair it.  After some discussion and promises to stick large yellow lemons on it and drive it to all the local stores and a conference call from Chicago, St. Louis, the local store manager, the repair depot in Paducah and my Bride, it was agreed that if I would take it to the repair shop in Paducah, the machine would be repaired for no charge.  Even better than what I originally requested.  Moral of the story, stick to your guns and get in touch with the Number One person.  Only that person will have the authority to make it right.  Best of luck and DO NOT GIVE UP!  REMEMBER THE BIRD AND FROG CARTOON!
Charles


----------



## alinc100 (May 14, 2012)

any chance you used a credit card to make the purchase.some cards/providers offer to double the warranty if you use their card. AMEX is one.


----------



## PenMan1 (May 14, 2012)

I don't know if you've ever noticed or not, but the "other home improvement store" does not and will not carry Whirlpool products in any of their worldwide stores.

I think I now know the reason.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 14, 2012)

*Hmmmm*

I have some May Tag (came with the house) they are holding up well. I have some GE also holding up well. btw I've never had the first hint of a problem with returning to our local lowes or getting them to stand by their products.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (May 14, 2012)

Anytime you buy something from a store that doesn't service what they sell you are going to have issues when it needs repair.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 14, 2012)

*Purchasing appliances*

I have started using consumers reports for appliances - and for the last few purchases I went with one of their recommended models and they've been spot on.  I bought an $800 side-by-side refrigerator 7 years ago over others costing up to double that amount and it has been trouble free and works great.  Same for our Washer and Dryer - the washer has lasted longer than any we've ever had before (with 6 kids - we were hard on washers).

 No dryer is likely to outlast the one we bought in 1968 which we left for the new owner of our house in 1999 still working.  I had fixed it three times twice I replaced barrel belts and once I had to reattach the barrel because some screws had worked out - it took them 28 years to get loose enough to notice.  Now let it be said that my wife usually hung the wash out so the dryer probably only averaged a couple or three of loads a week but still 1500 weeks is quite a few loads.


----------



## BrianM (May 14, 2012)

Fireengines said:


> Email Lowes CEO Robert A. Niblock at robert.a.niblock@lowes.com



This sounds like Executive Email Carpet Bomb (EECB) material.
If you don't get a satisfactory resolution, post this over on Consumerist.  I've seen several companies do right once they are publicly humiliated on Consumerist.com


----------



## snyiper (May 15, 2012)

One of the reasons the "Other store" wont sell whirlpool is pricing, they claim price matching but on exact products hence they try not to carry exact models. Trust me the other store sells junk too!!  Call Nibloc and remember squeaky wheel gets the grease!!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 15, 2012)

I've had very poor luck with recent items...my old washing machine lasted for years - this one broke two months after the one year warranty expired. 

I've realized that the warranties are no longer guarantees - they're expectations of how long the stupid thing will last....it's a good machine that lasts longer than the warranty nowdays. 

a new pump for my washer was 150, and even though the numbers were identical, it didnt' fit.  i had to take apart the old one, remove the housing, and add the internals back into that one.  if I wasn't handy, it would have cost me hundreds more...

maytag, whirlpool, amana, inglis, kenmore, etc. - all seem to be made by the same company!


----------



## Rick P (May 15, 2012)

LOL this leaves a major conundrum.......I wouldn't set foot in the other store if my life depended on it! And I'll name them HOME DEPOT! Seems to me preferance is based on the quality of your local staff?

Personally I buy from Mom and pop places whenever possible, better service, the money stays in Alaska, Im supporting my neighbor not some faceless corporation. Trouble is most of the mom and pops have been driven out of biz by the big box stores. Guess its just another example of how doing biz with real folks is worth a bit extra.

It also seems to me that we have a "throw away" mentality, my dad always fixed his own stuff and I do the best to follow suit........but well did you know even your fridge is computer controlled now?


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 15, 2012)

I soldered some resistors on my fridge a year or so ago...saved a fee at the dump and the cost of a new mini fridge...

Sadly, I was able to find out what to do because of the thousands of complaints about the same or similar fridges having the same issue.  Turns out, they put a smaller sized resistor on at the factory to save about a penny per fridge...but resulted in it blowing when it got too hot.  

At least the internet exists, or this sort of thing would be much harder to fix!  

Andrew


----------



## louisbry (May 15, 2012)

Dave, the new refrigerator I recent bought my wife was delivered 3 months after I purchased it (big sale and big backorder- they sold over 400 units during the sale).   I made an issue about the warranty being 1/4 used up upon delivery. They said that is the way is is so I requested a refund and repurchase at the same deal and got it.  I think you could pressure higher up to go along with an adjustment to the start of the warranty.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 15, 2012)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> I've had very poor luck with recent items...my old washing machine lasted for years - this one broke two months after the one year warranty expired.
> 
> I've realized that the warranties are no longer guarantees - they're expectations of how long the stupid thing will last....it's a good machine that lasts longer than the warranty nowdays.
> 
> ...


 In today's world, who knows - they might be.  In the same vein of things, I just got offers for service contracts on a bunch of 7/8 year old appliances.  They asked for about 1/3 of what I paid for them new per year of the conctact.  I declined.


----------



## BKelley (May 15, 2012)

Had a $1,200 issue with Home Depot.  Local store said tough luck buddy. They would not even discuss it.  I wrote a nice letter to the main office here in Atlanta describing the problem and a couple of days latter I got a phone call from the main office and the problem was resolved in my favor.  Seems like the higher up the ladder you go the nicer people you meet.

Ben


----------



## Smitty37 (May 15, 2012)

BKelley said:


> Had a $1,200 issue with Home Depot. Local store said tough luck buddy. They would not even discuss it. I wrote a nice letter to the main office here in Atlanta describing the problem and a couple of days latter I got a phone call from the main office and the problem was resolved in my favor. Seems like the higher up the ladder you go the nicer people you meet.
> 
> Ben


Years and years ago, I was having a problem with Montgomery Ward  and someone suggested "write to the CEO"  I asked where I could get his address and they told me the library had some publication that had it.  I wrote to him and in a short time the local store called and the issue was resolved.  Also, I worked for IBM for 32 yeats and I can assure you that anyone who brought an issue to the CEO (or any high corporate exec for that matter) got action.


----------



## Lawrence Witter (May 15, 2012)

*Out of Warranty?*

Oldman,

My wife and I had a Jeep that threw a rod through the side of the block. The warranty expired 1,300 miles before so we had to have discussions with upper management. The best they would do was half the bill, we traded it for a Toyota the next week.

Don't mean to steal your thread but I got one more. My father-in-law liked to save money any chance he had. When a water heater broke down, he bought 2 because they were on sale. The second one lasted only a week but the warranty started on date of purchase so he was stuck when it gave up the ghost after only a week.

Larry



OLDMAN5050 said:


> Well I need to blow off some steam.. Bought a set of washer and dryer from Lowes last year for my wife for Mothers Day. 1600 bucks worth. While I was out of town over the weekend the dryer filled with water(steam type dryer) and told my wife to wait on me to return. I stopped at lowes and was told that  it was out of warranty (1 year) That the purchase date was 4/29/2011 does not matter when it was delevered... I have called Whirlpool to no avail. So I am stuck wiith having to pay the repair cost myself. It was delevered the first week of May 2011. So I will not shop at Lowes and will not Purchase another Whirlpool again.. .... The manager at Lowes was a real B---- about it.. Last year alone we spent over $14,000 at lowes with our home remodle and ever thing that went along with that........


----------



## nava1uni (May 15, 2012)

There is a great repair forum  Appliance Parts at RepairClinic. 125 Brands. 365 Day Returns.  I found it when my drier stopped heating up.  I had done all the trouble shooting that I could find in any manuals.  I went to this forum and a appliance repair person answered my thread, sent me a video and answered any subsequent questions I had.  Followed the video and answers to questions.  Figured out the problem butSears didn't have the part in stock.  The same forum sells parts and I got the same part for less money and they shipped it to me and I got it the next day.  Changed out the parts, tightened up everything and the machine works great.


----------



## jeweler53 (May 16, 2012)

*I work for Lowe's*

I am a Millwork Specialist at Lowe's and would like to chime in. First of all Lowe's offers an in house warranty on virtually everything mechanical we sell. I costs a little extra and basically means that we (Lowe's) will warrant your product. I hope that the sales associate that helped you with your purchase offered that plan (called and EPP). If you did not purchase that plan then you are covered by the manufacturers warranty and are NOT covered by Lowe's. 

Having said all of that, I can tell you that the store manager at your local store has considerable latitude when it come to "taking care of the customer". 

Go to the store and ask to speak to the MOD (manger on duty). Explain the situation to him/her. If you are not satisfied with the answer, ask to speak to the store manager. If that does not work, go to the district manager. 

From what you have said you should get some help. Is it Lowe's fault that you are having a problem? No. Should we/they just give you a new dryer? Probably not. Should we try to help your resolve the problem? Absolutely!!

Best of luck!

Dick


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (May 16, 2012)

Yes they do offer the extra warranty. it was $169. for the dryer for 2 years.. now that said. again we are talking a few days not months. now those of us who are on a retirement income can not afford to add that kind of cost to ever purchase we make.. The manager of the store told me " you should have bought the warranty that is why we sell it"... I kinda take that as a you better buy the warranty becase you will need it. too bad.................


----------



## edicehouse (May 16, 2012)

It was funny I worked at Circuit City and at times the replacement warrenty was more than the actual item.  We had the $7.99 phones (not cell) and the warrenty was $9.99 for 4 years.  I actually had a customer want it...  I said but if you need to replace the phone in 4 years you only get the credit of $7.99 back, and they felt it was worth it.....  I think my stores manager framed that sale...

On the flip side I had a dozen or so customers that would only deal with me, if I was not in, they would come back.  They asked me if they needed the warrenty on what they were buying.  It used to make the store manager when I would tell them they didn't need it, but man they bought a LOT of stuff from me.

The thing that surprised me so much is how many had kids, and grandkids that were computer experts.  Oh my grandson says I need this and that on the computer...  Oh I don't need the warrenty, my grandsons friend is a computer expert.  "Where does your grandson live?"  In Europe....  LOL

I could tell a lot of stories of idiot customers.


----------



## edicehouse (May 16, 2012)

I am not in any way saying anything bad about you Oldman.  Just thought of the old days working in sales.

But as others have said the stores have a lot more athority to do things than they will admit.  Computer returns were 14 days at CC, and they had that posted several places in the store.  But I can't tell you how many times I would tell the front desk to exchange something that was 2 months old.  I was just a sales person, but had a little influence in the store.  My computer manager generally worked for me, because if they didn't do as they were instructed I would tell the store manager to schedule me only when the computer manager was not there.


----------



## JMCU (May 16, 2012)

We have a Kenmore Elite Refrigerator that can't be repaired by anyone not certified, i am thinking of making a worm bed out of it and producing a Utube for the whole world to see.  Ever wonder why Sears is nearly bankrupt?


----------



## beck3906 (May 16, 2012)

I'll offer what will probably be an unpopular opinion.

Whenever we buy something, we understand there's a warranty period based on the manuafcturer and possibly other external warranties such as the American Express warranty. We're quite offered an option to buy an extended warranty where we gauge the value of the extended warranty against the cost and the potential of the item breaking within the warranty period.

We often buy items that last for a number of years beyond any warranty at which time we've "made" money because we didn't buy the extended warranty. At other time, we learn that our decision has cost us money because the product required repair sometimes just outside the covered warranty period.

I too face those decisions every time I buy something and offered the extended warranty. I "laugh" when I buy something at Harbor Freight for just a few bucks and offered the extended warranty. At their prices, and usualy the number of times I'll use their product within a year, I could buy another when it breaks.

My basic question would be....
When does the "unofficial" warranty period end? Would it end when the product is completely worn out beyond any serviceable life? And yes, there are those who return an item in those conditions.

Folks in business need some type of warranty period as a standard or they'll get ripped off.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 16, 2012)

beck3906 said:


> I'll offer what will probably be an unpopular opinion.
> 
> Whenever we buy something, we understand there's a warranty period based on the manuafcturer and possibly other external warranties such as the American Express warranty. We're quite offered an option to buy an extended warranty where we gauge the value of the extended warranty against the cost and the potential of the item breaking within the warranty period.
> 
> ...


I agree.  If you buy it with a one year warranty don't ask for warranty service beyond the year.  If you have to register the item to get the warranty service - register it.  If your spouse throws it at you and breaks it, don't ask for warranty service unless your warranty covers misuse. 

I never used to buy extended warranties at all because: 

1) I found that most appliances either failed within the standard warranty or lasted well beyond even the extended warranty without failing. 

2) If you register the appliance you are almost always given an opportunity to buy an extended warranty when the manufacturers warranty is nearing the end of it's period. 

3) Extended warranties are a profit center for the store - hence on average they will not spend as much on them as you pay for them.  

4) They all reach the point where you will want to replace the item if it fails anyway

5) You still need to be careful because there are still some that run concurrent with the regular warranty and some that don't.  So you buy two years and find that you really only get one extra year of service.

I now purchase extended warranties only when they offer something that you don't get with a standard warranty or on items that are very expensive that I have not owned before and know that I can't fix the little things myself.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (May 17, 2012)

Well folks the cost of repair was $160.. the extended warranty would have cost $169.. I still am not happy about the way the manfacturer or Lowes treated me....... so say what you will. I think they know the product will not last like it should.....like back in the day.


----------



## Haynie (May 17, 2012)

They plan it that way.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 17, 2012)

Haynie said:


> They plan it that way.


 I kinda doubt that --- they lose half a dozen or more potential customers evertime something like this happens.   How many that have read this thread do you think are going to rush out to buy a Whirlpool?  Their business, just like mine and yours, florishes on repeat business and word of mouth recommendations.  A poor product or poor service doesn't get you much of either repeat customers or high recommendations.


----------



## MesquiteMan (May 17, 2012)

We are our own worst enemy and have ourselves to blame.  We demand cheap prices and in many cases, are not willing to spend quite a bit more for higher quality.  To make something cheaper and quicker, the quality almost always has to go down.

I see it in the custom homes that I build.  I am quite a bit more expensive than the other guys in town and it certainly is not because I make a higher margin.  As a matter of fact, I make less on the houses I build than my competition that sells theirs for $40-80 per square foot cheaper.  In home building, as with most areas where things are made, folks want things cheap and quick.  I do neither and as a result, am a dying breed in my industry, at least in this area.

One of my favorite sayings is "You can have cheap, quick, or quality.  Choose any 2.


----------



## CatSmasher (May 17, 2012)

mrcook4570 said:


> I agree - go above the local level.  On a lighter note, my wife would have me sleeping on the couch for a month  if I would have given her anything that is chore related and tried to pass it off as a 'gift' :wink:



I bought my wife a brand new rototiller for Mother's Day.
She loved it!


----------



## Texatdurango (May 17, 2012)

I just read through the posts and the popular thinking seems to be that regardless of the warranty period, the store or manufacturer should honor a claim regardless of the time involved, else they come off like some insensitive jerks!

So now a 12 month warranty becomes a 14 month warranty to give folks a little lee way.  So what happens when a part breaks on month 15, do we write emails to the CEO of the manufacturing company because it broke just one week after the 14 month period which already included a two month lee way period over the 12 month warranty period!

Reference was made in one of the posts to the "good ole days".  Actually the "good ole days" weren't all that good as far as purchases went.  

Back in the 60's, 70's and 80's, USUALLY when you bought something...... you bought it, period!  There were none of these "30, 60, or 90 day return for ANY reason" policies and if you bought something that had a warranty you usually had to deal with the manufacturer or certified repair centers and normally shipping both ways was paid by you so even with a warranty, you were out some substantial money.

At least now we have the CHOICE to accept an extended warranty or not.  I feel that if we CHOOSE not to accept an extended warranty then we shouldn't complain when something goes wrong and try to lay the expense and or blame elsewhere regardless if it's one day out of warranty, a month out or five years out of warranty..... out is out!  I don't understand why that is so hard to come to grips with.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 17, 2012)

MesquiteMan said:


> We are our own worst enemy and have ourselves to blame. We demand cheap prices and in many cases, are not willing to spend quite a bit more for higher quality. To make something cheaper and quicker, the quality almost always has to go down.
> 
> I see it in the custom homes that I build. I am quite a bit more expensive than the other guys in town and it certainly is not because I make a higher margin. As a matter of fact, I make less on the houses I build than my competition that sells theirs for $40-80 per square foot cheaper. In home building, as with most areas where things are made, folks want things cheap and quick. I do neither and as a result, am a dying breed in my industry, at least in this area.
> 
> One of my favorite sayings is "You can have cheap, quick, or quality. Choose any 2.


I think you're right in some respects and I can't speak to custom built houses, but I do have comparable experience from 50 years ago til now in tract housing.  

I bought a new house in 1963 and another in 2005.  I have not found anything on this house other than the trim that isn't better than what I had in the 60's house. Including all of the major appliances the saving grace then was I could fix most of the problems myself.

I think clothes are a mixed bag but considering how long I had to work to by a pair of pants then and now - today is in most cases a much better buy and I find that cotten T-shirts which I've worn all my life are much better now and last a lot longer.

Electronics there's no comparison in 1981 I bought my first PC for $3500 then year dollars.  My most recent cost $450 today dollars and there is absolutely no comparison.

I liked the telephone system then better, if I had my way my phone would still be 100% land line and Ma Bell would still be running it.  But that being said, there was no comparison in the function then and now, even in low end home systems.

Our memories work that we tend to remember the good things and the good times and forget the bad.  That comes from one who believes that we had reached a perfectly adequate standard of living in about 1950.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (May 18, 2012)

After 2 emails to Mr Robert Niblock ceo of the lowes company and no answer , he is to buisy to worry about me and my machine so I'll give up now and not go to Lowes or buy any thing made by whirlpool ..................... the END


----------



## ashaw (May 18, 2012)

Most major appliances to day are built with a limited life span.  We have become a through away society. Manufacturers and major retailers know that.  

Whirlpool makes a number of appliances under different brands name, Kenmore, Kitchenaid,  (Maytag?) and whirlpool the major difference is the price the minor difference is in the lower cost machine the gears may be plastic vs metal.  It's all about profit at the wallstreet and CEO level.

1-800-lowes should have gotten you some action. As a former employee of Lowes the store managers always hated the costumer complaint hotline because it effect there bonuses.  I do not know how it is now but 5 years ago Larry Stone(then CEO) would review those complaints. 

Shop Local at least you know the business and the business knows you.


----------



## edicehouse (May 18, 2012)

I started working at Circuit City and about 3 months after I started they stopped buying appliances.  Well a few years later people would come in because they needed a new washing maching (or some appliance), and they would get upset because we didn't carry them anymore.  And they would say "You have lost a customer"  I laughed because in 3 years you had not stepped foot in here, for something that has a small profit margin, and we are worried.  Sales in our store increased drastically after we stopped carrying them.


----------



## edicehouse (May 18, 2012)

After re reading his first post, I don't think Lowes will do anything.  He opted not to get the LOWES extended warrenty, and it was purchased a year ago.  That lands directly on Whirlpool.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 18, 2012)

edicehouse said:


> I started working at Circuit City and about 3 months after I started they stopped buying appliances. Well a few years later people would come in because they needed a new washing maching (or some appliance), and they would get upset because we didn't carry them anymore. And they would say "You have lost a customer" I laughed because in 3 years you had not stepped foot in here, for something that has a small profit margin, and we are worried. Sales in our store increased drastically after we stopped carrying them.


 Guess they didn't increase enough---Circuit City did go bankrupt a few years back.:biggrin:


----------



## edicehouse (May 18, 2012)

What killed them was they refused to build new stores to compete with Best Buy.  The newer stores made very good money and the small ones that had been in the same place 20+ years brought down the rest.


----------



## The Penguin (May 18, 2012)

OLDMAN5050 said:


> After 2 emails to Mr Robert Niblock ceo of the lowes company and no answer , he is to buisy to worry about me and my machine so I'll give up now and not go to Lowes or buy any thing made by whirlpool ..................... the END


did you try calling the executive customer service number I gave earlier in the thread?


----------



## Smitty37 (May 18, 2012)

edicehouse said:


> What killed them was they refused to build new stores to compete with Best Buy. The newer stores made very good money and the small ones that had been in the same place 20+ years brought down the rest.


 There was a little more to it than that....and in fact, dropping large appliances probably did contribute to the demise.  They were the #2 seller of large appliances in the US when they dropped them.  They had about $1.6 billion in large appliance sales the last year they carried them.


----------



## sbell111 (May 18, 2012)

Honestly, I'm having trouble generating any angst toward Lowes or Whirlpool based on this thread.

Lowes certainly hasn't done anything wrong and I don't find fault with Whirlpool, either.  

A major appliance was purchased.   The manufacturer warranteed the appliance for a certain amount of time and the customer was aware of the warranty prior to purchase.  The store offered an extended warrantee and the customer declined (as I always do).  Shortly after the warranty period ended, the item needed a relatively inexpensive $160 repair.  While that's certainly a bummer, it isn't anything to go thermonuclear about.  



Smitty37 said:


> I bought a new house in 1963 and another in 2005.  I have not found anything on this house other than the trim that isn't better than what I had in the 60's house. Including all of the major appliances the saving grace then was I could fix most of the problems myself.


That's not my experience, at all.  

As we go through the process of having our new home built, I can't help but compare it to our old home.  In my opinion, homes built today are infinitely better than those of old.  Today's engineered products make design options available that were impossible (or at least unaffordable) in the past.  Also, systems are drastically improved to be loads more efficient and provide better functionality.  Finally, features are available today that were not even imagined back in your day.

I suppose that someone could build a worse house today than one built fifty years ago, but I wonder if it would pass today's codes requirements.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 18, 2012)

sbell111 said:


> Honestly, I'm having trouble generating any angst toward Lowes or Whirlpool based on this thread.
> 
> Lowes certainly hasn't done anything wrong and I don't find fault with Whirlpool, either.
> 
> ...


 From what you described Steve that is exactly your experience. Modern houses are built better.


----------



## sbell111 (May 18, 2012)

Smitty37 said:


> sbell111 said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly, I'm having trouble generating any angst toward Lowes or Whirlpool based on this thread.
> ...



If I could only read...


----------



## jimofsanston (May 18, 2012)

I had a problem with Lowes when my wife and I remolded our kitchen. We went over and ordered our cabnets and a week later came in to pick them up. Serveral of the boxes were damaged and they had them buried under the good ones. I found them before leaving by unsacking them. I told them i would not take owernship of the damaged ones. They came back and said they were discontinued as of that week and could not get any. I blew up on the spot and contacted the MOD and he said the same thing. Before I left i was on my cell contacting the upper management for the Division. He said he would take care of it right away. He made the Store Manage come in from his day off and contacted every store within 100 miles to get the cabnits together set 3 trucks to 3 different stores and picked up all the other at the orginal store and had them deliver to my home that afternoon. On top of that them rebated 70% of the price back to me and discounted all the appliances i had ordered also by 45%. So my 20,000.00 remodel only cost about 7,000.00. I was happy. From then on every time i came in to the store the all the managers knew me by name and i recieved discounts and gift cards.  I quess I really scared them on my actions.


----------



## edicehouse (May 18, 2012)

jimofsanston said:


> I had a problem with Lowes when my wife and I remolded our kitchen. We went over and ordered our cabnets and a week later came in to pick them up. Serveral of the boxes were damaged and they had them buried under the good ones. I found them before leaving by unsacking them. I told them i would not take owernship of the damaged ones. They came back and said they were discontinued as of that week and could not get any. I blew up on the spot and contacted the MOD and he said the same thing. Before I left i was on my cell contacting the upper management for the Division. He said he would take care of it right away. He made the Store Manage come in from his day off and contacted every store within 100 miles to get the cabnits together set 3 trucks to 3 different stores and picked up all the other at the orginal store and had them deliver to my home that afternoon. On top of that them rebated 70% of the price back to me and discounted all the appliances i had ordered also by 45%. So my 20,000.00 remodel only cost about 7,000.00. I was happy. From then on every time i came in to the store the all the managers knew me by name and i recieved discounts and gift cards. I quess I really scared them on my actions.


 
But you are talking about stuff that was new, not a year old.  If I bought a mower from them and the 31st day it crapped out, I would hope they would allow me to exchange it, not the following year though.  I think we all got off on the tangent for customer service, and forgot the fact of purchase date.  The beef should be with Whirlpool, "I didn't recieve this item until X date, and within a year of me taking ownership it bit the dust."


----------



## Smitty37 (May 18, 2012)

edicehouse said:


> jimofsanston said:
> 
> 
> > I had a problem with Lowes when my wife and I remolded our kitchen. We went over and ordered our cabnets and a week later came in to pick them up. Serveral of the boxes were damaged and they had them buried under the good ones. I found them before leaving by unsacking them. I told them i would not take owernship of the damaged ones. They came back and said they were discontinued as of that week and could not get any. I blew up on the spot and contacted the MOD and he said the same thing. Before I left i was on my cell contacting the upper management for the Division. He said he would take care of it right away. He made the Store Manage come in from his day off and contacted every store within 100 miles to get the cabnits together set 3 trucks to 3 different stores and picked up all the other at the orginal store and had them deliver to my home that afternoon. On top of that them rebated 70% of the price back to me and discounted all the appliances i had ordered also by 45%. So my 20,000.00 remodel only cost about 7,000.00. I was happy. From then on every time i came in to the store the all the managers knew me by name and i recieved discounts and gift cards. I quess I really scared them on my actions.
> ...


 The beef, if any with the store ended almost when they walked out the door.  The appliance is warranted by the maker not the store -- if it's DOA on installation the store will exchange and if you have them install they will warrant the installation, but after installation if it fails, the manufacturer's warranty covers for the warranty period.  

I have seen inference here that whirlpool "makes" a bunch of brands - I don't think they make them, they own the company that makes them.  The difference might seem subtle but having worked for a company that was sold by IBM I can tell you first hand that nothing changed in our factory, we were totally unaffected as far as how we made things and what we made.


----------



## jeweler53 (May 19, 2012)

This thread has drifted a bit.

As I mentioned before, I am an employee of Lowe's. I am proud of it! We offer some of the finest customer service there is to be had. 

Buy an item with a 90 day warranty and bring it back or ask for it to be repaired in 120 days?; My question to you is why? 

Ask yourself this question. If I were to buy something form you that was quite expensive (your car for example) and I asked for a warranty for 6 months would you give it. Nine months later I call you and ask you to repair the broken car. The engine blew up. The repair will be $4000. 

I think you would tell me to take a hike.

At Lowe's we offer many very high end appliances. Some offer warranties for several years. When consumers ask for those on a daily basis we will stock them.

Our daily bread is the consumer who says "I want the best price." Hence we, in general, offer the lowest cost merchandise we can. 

If you want it cheap, do not ask for us to repair it after the warranty expires.
If you do not buy an EPP, do not ask us to repair it after the warranty expires. 
In fact, do not ask us to repair it. We are not a repair shop. However, if it is covered by the warranty (or the EPP) we will do our best to take care of you.

My 2 cents worth. 

(YOU GOT WHAT YOU PAID FOR!)

Dick


----------



## clapiana (May 19, 2012)

sorry to hear the problems you have faced . I never bought those extended warranties either until I found squaretrade.com who are top notch.     going to a higher div mgr should work but it seems both these large box stores are really hurting with the economy but I like Loews if I have a choice and they give a military discount without hesitation which I used on my GE appliances I got off them. so far so good but I avoided all those fancy bells and whistles which in my eyes is looking for trouble. good suggestion about consumer reports I forgot about that magazine since amazon showed up


----------

